# Adena?



## csa1976 (Jul 4, 2017)

Found in Oglethorpe county this morning.  Thinking Adena?  Anyone know the material?
[/ATTACH]


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice find! Looks closer to an Adena than anything else.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Jul 12, 2017)

Wait a minute! Adena in Oglethorpe County, GA? My understanding is that the Adena all lived in Illinois, Ohio, Kentucky, West Virginia (that neighbor hood) pretty sure there are no known Adena sites in Georgia.

Could this not be a real beat up Savannah River point? 

Cool find anyhow.


----------



## csa1976 (Jul 13, 2017)

Adena is what it resembles the most to me.  Projectilepoints.net shows georgia within the trading network of the mound builders which include Adena, Hopewell, and the Mississippian cultures.  Also the peach state archeological society states that they have been found in Georgia and five examples in Florida.  With all that being said I am by no means an expert and welcome any and all advice or wisdom that anyone has on the subject.  I love to find projectile points and pottery and anything associated with ancient cultures.  It's all a learning experience and I always get a thrill finding and holding something that's been lost for thousands of years.  Thanks for the comments and it was definitely an exciting find since most in this area are made of quartz.  Again if anyone knows the material let me know.
Thanks


----------

